# pup coming along nicely...



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

All is going good with my new four legged buddy..

She's great ball and food drive, so training her isn't hard..

Her recall, sit, and down is very good. We've recently introduced a 'finish', heel around me and sit to the left. I'm showing technique with food, so that she's relatively calm and occasionally, use the ball drop when it's done perfectly...

She's getting bigger, and her attitude is getting stronger....She's really developing a stern no-nonsense expression...especially for a 4 month old pup !

These pictures were taken today during a session on the training field...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

She's a real beauty & looks to be full of p & v!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i just love that girl! bob scott could take a lesson from you on posting puppy pics


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

ann freier said:


> i just love that girl! bob scott could take a lesson from you on posting puppy pics


Yeah, you think ?  

She's a cracking dog..and a joy to be around.. So happy, and so willing to work. ..quite restless, determined and eager.

I can only hope, dream and imagine what she's going to be like at 18months/2 years old...:-\"


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

ann freier said:


> i just love that girl!


Does she have a look of your Brix ? :-k


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

That pup is gorgeous Gary! Good luck and have fun with the training.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

She looks great! Happy training!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann freier said:


> i just love that girl! bob scott could take a lesson from you on posting puppy pics


I was thinking that same thing tonight at training. 
My little monster's ears are both up. Didn't think that would happen cause he looked like a mule colt the first time I saw him. 
His brother came to training tonight. The brother is smaller, faster but not near as cute. :lol:
I have hardly NO pics of Thunder as a pup. Gonna TRY and do this different.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Gary Garner said:


> Does she have a look of your Brix ? :-k


as far as expression, she looks like she's ready to go off at any second, while brix looks more, IDK, ummm, intense, more coiled power. she looks more sparky and ready to bounce, brix tends to look like a cannon just waiting for the fuse to be lit. course, there's 14 months and about 70 lbs difference, plus the male:female thing. :-k :-k 

she just has a gorgeous feminine alert expression that really comes thru in the pics. kinda makes my ears hurt looking at hers!!

and bob--get the fricking camera out :roll:


----------

